# Ansco Viking 4.5



## yellowjeep (Jun 10, 2008)

My girlfriend picked up an Ansco Viking 4.5  from her grandfather. I would like to put a roll of film though it but I have a question before I potentially waste a roll of film. 

The from what I understand it has front cell focusing, and has a range from 3ft to 50ft and infinity. It when the ring is turned it move about a millimeter up or down. To me it seems like there should be more travel than this, but I have no experience with this type of camera. I was hoping somebody that has used one of these or something similar could chime in to let me know. It takes a 6x9 negative and that is something that has always sounded appealing to me so I really would like to give it a try if everything is in working order. Thanks in advance.

Here is a picture for reference. It is not my camera, I can't seem to get a good shot tonight. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/original_ann/328328441/


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 10, 2008)

You should be able to move the focusing cell all the way from the closest distance to infinity. It seems to me that the focusing cell/ring might be stuck. Not to worry, get some Naphta (or Ronsonol liquid) and apply one to two tiny drops to the exposed threads, move around so it penetrates the threads and then try gently to move it to the desired focusing distance. It might take a few tries, be patient.

Good find! The AGFA in disguise will take some very nice and sharp 6x9s for you, a commodity to be had when you travel and want a MF camera along. You will be very pleased.


----------



## yellowjeep (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmmm, I should have been more clear. The ring turns freely from 3ft to &#8734; but The lens front cell doens't move as much as say any of my slr lenses. Also I don't see threads at all. How far should the cell travel for and aft (in and out?)?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh, in that case just drop some film and go shoot! The camera's fine.

One thing you might want to do though, is to check for leaks in your camera's bellows. You can do this at night or in a dark room, by sticking a flash light through the open back of the camera and through the extended bellows. You'll be able to see if there are any gaps or holes. These can be repaired quite easily. Let me know if you need help with that.


----------



## yellowjeep (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you


----------

